# TPMS sensors from VW work on Cruze?



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Its coming up on time to switch for winter tires. I have a set of good condition snow tires of correct size, but they were last on my previous car, a VW Jetta. The bolt pattern is different so I know I need new wheels. My question is will the TPMS sensors transfer, or will I have to buy new of those as well? Are they manufacturer specific? Or forigne vs domestic specific? What's the deal?

And as an aside, what's the market for used wheels? I don't care if I get $20 for the set, but there's no good reason they should go to scrap. Other than Craig's list, how do I find a place that would buy them?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You would need to determine the frequency the VW sensors operate at. GM is 315 megahertz.

If 315's, I'd think they could be programmed.

Rob


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

KyleB said:


> Its coming up on time to switch for winter tires. I have a set of good condition snow tires of correct size, but they were last on my previous car, a VW Jetta. The bolt pattern is different so I know I need new wheels. My question is will the TPMS sensors transfer, or will I have to buy new of those as well? Are they manufacturer specific? Or forigne vs domestic specific? What's the deal?
> 
> And as an aside, what's the market for used wheels? I don't care if I get $20 for the set, but there's no good reason they should go to scrap. Other than Craig's list, how do I find a place that would buy them?


My 2012 VW Jetta did NOT have TPMS sensors.. VW uses wheel RPM to sense a low pressure tire from wheel speed sensors originally for ABS, then a method for TPMS.. and of course emmisions cheating.. a truly multi purpose sensor. You will need new sensors with the new wheels.. and a tool to program them.. or just have a tire place program them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

KyleB said:


> Its coming up on time to switch for winter tires. I have a set of good condition snow tires of correct size, but they were last on my previous car, a VW Jetta. The bolt pattern is different so I know I need new wheels. My question is will the TPMS sensors transfer, or will I have to buy new of those as well? Are they manufacturer specific? Or forigne vs domestic specific? What's the deal?
> 
> And as an aside, what's the market for used wheels? I don't care if I get $20 for the set, but there's no good reason they should go to scrap. Other than Craig's list, how do I find a place that would buy them?


For the wheels.. try a post in the VW TDI club, or myturbodiesel forum to sell.. without any real effort I found a buyer for my VW specific tools on those forums.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's the outcome. Went to a local Firestone. I was told the VW TPMS sensors would not work. Not told why not, just that they wouldn't. They said I needed four new sensors at $80 ea. They installed "universal" 315 MHz sensors. The next day the TPMS light comes on and I get no pressures displayed on the DIC. I go back and after consulting a dealership they learn that this car takes 433MHz sensors. They had to special order from the dealer. Got them swapped out today and everything seems to be good now.
If my VW sensors were 433MHz and that's why they told me they wouldn't work, I'm about $320 worth of pissed off.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

A lot of VW's are indirect sensors, there is actually no sensor in the wheel. You can get universal sensors from Walmart for $30 each installed, but I don't think they work with a VW, they do work for the Cruze (at least Gen 1 they did)


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

KyleB said:


> Here's the outcome. Went to a local Firestone. I was told the VW TPMS sensors would not work. Not told why not, just that they wouldn't. They said I needed four new sensors at $80 ea. They installed "universal" 315 MHz sensors. The next day the TPMS light comes on and I get no pressures displayed on the DIC. I go back and after consulting a dealership they learn that this car takes 433MHz sensors. They had to special order from the dealer. Got them swapped out today and everything seems to be good now.
> If my VW sensors were 433MHz and that's why they told me they wouldn't work, I'm about $320 worth of pissed off.


Sounds like Firestone would be eating those sensors and the labor.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Do all the 2nd gen take 433mhz?


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't know, but I did read a separate forum post about Chevy volts changing to 433 with the 17 model year. Tire rack sells you 433 if you look up 17 Cruze. So I'm going to guess yes.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Sounds like Firestone would be eating those sensors and the labor.


They didn't charge me for swapping out to the new ones, and put the ones that were just a week old back in stock. Mostly they ate labor. 
The manager was not too happy with me because I went to a different Firestone to fix the error than where made the error. He said it was going to cost him $200. Apparently they don't have a good intra company billing system set up. But he did do the work with just a little grumbling.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

neile300c said:


> A lot of VW's are indirect sensors, there is actually no sensor in the wheel. You can get universal sensors from Walmart for $30 each installed, but I don't think they work with a VW, they do work for the Cruze (at least Gen 1 they did)


My VW did have direct sensors. I paid for them when they were first installed and saw them with my own eyes after my winter tires were removed from their wheels. 
I had an '09; I think they went to indirect after '11.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Do all the 2nd gen take 433mhz?


The Electronic Parts Catalog at GM Outlet Parts shows 315 and 433 for 2016 (non Limited), for 2017 it only shows 433. 
That implies a mid-year change from 315 to 433 in 2016.
I tried searching by VIN on my late model (July) 2016, but it said my VIN wasn't found.


----------

